# Can I take imodium with the Burserilin and Fostimon injection



## rfrancis (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if you can take imodium with the burserilin and fostimon injection?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes fine to take but only in the short term.

Maz x


----------

